# aahhhh damn



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

i am getting very pissed off these days. this thread probably doesnt belong in this forum, but that's too bad. you guys that are reading this are the ones i know better so that's why it's here. anyways, i had my SE-R off the road for a couple weeks while i had my 240 on the road. the 240 then blew a connecting rod so it went back off the road. ok, no big deal, engine swap coming later. so i put my SE-R back on the road and replaced the rear caliper and rotors and pads. yippee. so i'm back to driving my SE-R after 3weeks of not driving it, and i get home from work one day to find a big puddle of oil under it and smoke coming from the engine. great, call in to work today cuz i cant get there. take the car to my mechanic, he says it's a connecting rod, which is what i figured. wonderful! and on the way back home, which is about a mile and a half drive, it decided it wanted to seize on me! i am pissed. i had two cars, and both blew connecting rods within three weeks of each other! time to find another shitbox to drive since i am very poor. altho there is another SE-R in the local paper i'm going to call about.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

thats sucks, u should get a civic, hate to say it but they are very dependible  

or u can ride a bike


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

i'd hate to think a civic is more dependable than and "normal" driven 200sx... :-/


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well if he bought it used, the past owner might of did some crazy stuff then sold it, same thing with any car, don't get me wrong i like nissans, but hondas are also dependable


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

actually, i have a 96 civic as well. it's broken too tho. a tire blew out on it and put me into a guard rail back in october and the airbags are all out and there's a bunch a body damage. blah blah. oh well. i'm looking at another 93 SE-R tho.


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

damn... you're like one of my cousins... and how ironic.. he lives in Buffalo also (i think).... most of any of my family up there lives in Pennyan (i forgot how to spell it)

he had a little Ford Edge that he bought that was totalled as he took it to show his mother from the dealership. He was *sitting* at a stop sign when a deer came and ran into the passenger side door head first... he was SOOO pissed... I almost wet myself laughing so hard at the story....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

that is pretty funny tho


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

HAHAHAAHAH.. what a retard deer..i've done that on my biek tho


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

man, you sound just like us... lost both cars around march... the 626 blew a head gasket and the sentra's cylinder head cracked... temperatures were soaring at the time, and we had just gotten 5w 30 synthetic oil... thin oil+high temp+low water+low AT means a lot of dead cars... pissed me off so much because i hadn't been driving them and i expect my *ahem* co-drviers in the family to check oil and water every now and then...


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

alright, the SE-R is back in the driveway, for now....it goes to the junkyard on tuesday. oh well. time to fix the civic and drive that til after winter.


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

HMMM well when u saw all this oil on your drive way.... did u ever bother to check the oil in ur mototr b4 u started driving it over to ur mechanic?.... maybe that would have saved it....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hey dipshit, read a little better and you would know. the oil was all over the ground the day before i went to the mechanic when i got home from work. i went inside to get a rag to check the oil and the puddle was there when i came back out. i filled the engine with oil the next morning and then went to the mechanic. how stupid do you think i am?


----------



## MoreRyc3 (Jul 10, 2003)

read a little better?.. it never said u cleaned up shit with a rag... and dont go on calling me a dip shit cuz u need to stay in your section .. dont go talkin about sentras in the 240/silvia area..


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, and i still never said i cleaned anything up with a rag. the rag was to wipe the oil off the dipstick so i could get a more accurate amount that was in the engine. maybe if you had more than a 3rd grade education, then you would know how to do that. and if you read my first post in the thread, you would know why i posted here. ass.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

tee hee hee, looks like a fight is gonna happen. let me fuel the fire. ass.


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

MoreRyc3 got... OWNED


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

hahahahahahaha


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

hey jordan,
i pulled off that opil pan and the rods look great.
and there is a new timing kit in it.

but if you want you can have all the rods and pistons from it
i was madd clean in there..
i wonder what the mean ass knock was from...........



i cant wait to hear it start....


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

now you know that if you get it running you're giving the car back, right? i'll hook ya up with a little something fo fixing it tho


----------



## wishihadda TT-Z (Jul 25, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *tee hee hee, looks like a fight is gonna happen. let me fuel the fire. ass.  *


drift240sxdrag= #1 instigator of disagrements on nissanforums.com= more interesting reading


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

93blackSER said:


> *now you know that if you get it running you're giving the car back, right? i'll hook ya up with a little something fo fixing it tho  *


 i was talking about the the engine from your red car
the bottom end looks great in it


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

yeah, i reallized that was what you were talking about after i posted that and was driving around. oh well. i'm a dumbass.


----------



## rudeboy (Oct 27, 2002)

lol...how's it running?
use a nice heavy(oil) weight in it for a while...


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

wishihadda TT-Z said:


> *drift240sxdrag= #1 instigator of disagrements on nissanforums.com= more interesting reading *


hahahaha thanks i'm here to make everyone's stay here fun  


:jump:


----------



## BlueBOB (Jan 29, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *hahahaha thanks i'm here to make everyone's stay here fun
> 
> 
> :jump: *


I'll be sure to slap you around Sat at the meet to make sure you have more things to talk about.... haha

you're gonna be there right?


----------

